# where to buy H3 100 watt xenon bulb?



## keithhr (May 5, 2003)

I've looked all over where I live and I'm trying to find this spotlight replacement bulb and I can't find one anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zeppert (May 6, 2003)

I looked all over in local stores too. Nothing! I went to all the automotive stores(because they should have them), Walmart, Kmart, blah blah blah. I found plenty of H3 100 Watters but no XENON so,... I went straight to the web and BINGO, plenty to choose from. The best price was at cardomain.com. Two H3 100W 12V Xenon bulbs for $9.95. That's a great deal.


----------



## Darkcobra (May 8, 2003)

Would you guys happen to know if the H3 100W 12V Xenon bulb be a straight replacement for the Costco "R2D2" spotlight?
I saw the R2D2 at Costco last night, but the wife was with me and I had already put the D cell Maglite and Mini Maglite package in the cart for future mods already. . . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif 
Oh! and is H3 the fit desigantion? Just wanna make sure I order the right one. . .

Thanks!


----------



## pio (May 9, 2003)

When I looked at that lamp at Costco, it had an H1 bulb instead of an H3. The H1 bulb is vertical while the H3 bulb is horizontal. I remember someone on the forum saying that the manual states that they come with an H3 bulb though.


----------



## keithhr (May 9, 2003)

I took the bulb out of the 1.5ml cp vector and it's actually a 75 watt halogen bulb. And it is an H3 bulb.


----------



## larryk (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought one of the new aluminum Vector spotlights, and it comes with a 75 watt H3 bulb. I ordered a PIAA Xtreme White 85 watt=135 watt bulb for a replacement. The beam was terrible. After looking at the original Vector 75 watt H3 bulb the filament is vertical like an H1 bulb. The PIAA filament is horizontal like all H3 bulbs I have seen. Seems like Vector had a special H3 bulb made with the vertical filament. 
Larry.


----------



## DavidW (Aug 22, 2003)

Anything over DOT specs has to be bought online. Or from the ad at the back of magazines. Other than that, check Circuit City.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 22, 2003)

---deleted---


----------



## Unicorn (Aug 23, 2003)

Check some of the small local auto parts stores, they might be able to special order some, but at a higher cost. I got a 120 watt PIA from a friend who picked it up from where he got his headlights for his Volvo (also PIA, much whiter than the stock lamps, including brighter, but yellower high beams).


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Aug 23, 2003)

JCwhitney has 100+ watt bulbs that you are looking for.


----------



## Unicorn (Aug 25, 2003)

I also forgot. Try Wal-mart. I think that I've seen them for sale there as replacements for the spotlights they sell. Look in the sporting goods section, or wherever they are selling their flashlights and sportlights.


----------



## iddibhai (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.autobarn.net/hellah3.html

what exactly do you mean H3 xenon? H3 is H3, altho some of the "plus" series from reputable marques will have slightly altered gas fills and tighter filament foci to put 30 % more light out.


----------

